# MET - Parachute Fullface AM/Enduro Helm



## Stumpimario (15. September 2012)

Hallo,

hat jemand von Euch erfahrung mit oben genannten Helm!?.
Kann mir da mal jemand ein Bild machen von dem Helm ohne den Kinnschutz dran?.
Finde nur Bilder wo der Kinnschutz montiert ist 
Ein Erfahrungsbericht wäre natürlich auch noch Klasse 

Danke für jede Antwort.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (15. September 2012)

http://www.gidf.de/ 

Hier so in etwa?: http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/helme-und-brillen/met-para-chute-a570/

Und wie der ohne Kinnschutz aussieht kann man in etwa abschätzen - wahrscheinlich so wie die restlichen MET Helme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpimario (15. September 2012)

AimBurn schrieb:


> http://www.gidf.de/
> 
> Hier so in etwa?: http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/helme-und-brillen/met-para-chute-a570/
> 
> Und wie der ohne Kinnschutz aussieht kann man in etwa abschätzen - wahrscheinlich so wie die restlichen MET Helme...



LOL, Google is dein Freund! Ach nee...

Guckst du https://www.google.de/search?num=10...0.0.0.0.99.99.1.1.0...0.0...1ac.2.mCTG8SE1B_w

Ich sehe da nicht einen MET mit abmontiertem Kinnschutz!? Und ich würde eben gerne die seitliche Partie des Helmes sehen!!.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (15. September 2012)

Ging mir um den Erfahrungsbericht...

...und wie geschrieben kannst Dir ja denken wie der ohne Kinnschutz aussieht - oder reicht das Vorstellungsvermögen nicht so weit? 

Nicht immer alles gleich persönlich nehmen - sind ja hier nicht bei den Rennradlern


----------



## Stumpimario (15. September 2012)

Ich nehm das nicht persönlich aber da ich kein seitliches Bild gefunden habe per Google und ich mich eben dafür Interessiere wie die Halterung/Verschraubung an der Seite aussieht fragte ich eben nach.
Auch wäre ein Erfahrungsbericht vom Helm selbst sehr Interessant da ich mir evtl. einen Kaufen will und leider keinen Laden hab wo ich den mal anprobieren kann :-(


----------



## Deleted 174584 (15. September 2012)

Den Erfahrungsbericht findest Du oben im 2.ten Link den ich gepostet habe - da sollten sogar mehrere Berichte drin stehen. 

Hier nochmal: http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/helme-und-brillen/met-para-chute-a570/


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. September 2012)

Interessant, dass die verlinkten Erfahrungsberichte so positiv ausfallen. Alle Threads zu dem Helm (die SuFu sollte da zwei oder so ausspucken) waren eher vernichtend. Der Kinnbügel soll wohl eher Alibi sein und beim Einschlag sofort Kolabieren und splittern.
Ich empfehle lieber 80 in einen günstigen FF wie den 661 Comp II oder ONeal Fury (die sind weitestgehend Baugleich) zu investieren. Den hab ich schon mit dem Kinnbügel Frontal in den Dreck gehämmert, hat gehalten. Und noch einen Endurohelm für die normalen Sachen. 
Zumal der Kinnbügel beim Parachute wohl auch nicht mal eben schnell oben auf dem Berg angeklickt ist.


----------



## Stumpimario (15. September 2012)

@Lt.AnimalMother

Jup, wenn man etwas Nachforscht dann ist der MELT wohl eher viel ALIBI!.
Nun ich suche eigentlich keinen Fullfacehelm. Ich fahre keinen Downhill sondern eher wohl Enduro usw. und da geht es auch recht oft sehr ruppig auf dem Trail zu. Da fand ich den MELT zuerst recht Interessant eben wegen dem montierbaren Bügel.
Sieht allerdings so aus als ob es da keine Alternative zu gibt?!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (15. September 2012)

Cratoni hat sowas auch im Programm


----------



## Stumpimario (15. September 2012)

@_Marcus_ xXx

Du meinst dann wohl diesen hier:
http://www.cratoni.de/fahrradhelme/1291794700_mr/c-maniac.html

Danke für den Tip im übrigen ;-)

Schaut mir aber etwas "Windig" aus?! Wirkt nicht gerade sehr Stabil oder täuscht das?!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. September 2012)

Der Cratoni wird auch nix anderes sein als der MET. Meiner Meinung nach schützen die Dinger wenns gut läuft vor einer Hautabschürfung bei einem leichteren Einschlag. Aber ob der Sinnvol vor Zahnverlust oder Kieferbruch schützt wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Wenn du einen sicher funktionierenden Kinnschutz willst, kauf dir einen leichten Fullface (der Comp II / Fury wiegt ca. 900g) und einen Rucksack an den du ihn dran hängen kannst, z.B. einen Deuter Attack, der hat auch gleich noch einen Rückenprotektor. 
Dann musst du im Uphill den FF auf dem Rucksack transportieren, und runter setzt du ihn auf. Wenn es so ruppig zugeht dass du dir einen Kinnschutz wünscht solltest du auf jedenfall noch Knieschoner und ggf. ein Protektorshirt dazu tragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpimario (16. September 2012)

@Lt.AnimalMother

muss es den gleich ein Fullface sein!, das ist/war meine Überlegung.
Protektoren sind soweit vorhanden, der Attack ist definitiv zu schwer, da ist der Evoc FR um einiges besser.
Na ich schau mir mal den CompII an evtl. wird es dann doch ein relativ leichter Fullface Helm werden.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (16. September 2012)

Da würde ich den Specialized Deviant vllt. noch mal mit in den Topf werfen, den will ich mir vllt. auch anschaffen... 

Von diesen "normalen" Helmen mit den kümmerlichen Kinnbügeln halte ich pers. nicht soviel, sieht mir zu filigran aus.. Wenn man sich mal "richtig" mault, würde ich nicht auf son Teil vertrauen wollen.


----------



## Stumpimario (16. September 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Da würde ich den Specialized Deviant vllt. noch mal mit in den Topf werfen, den will ich mir vllt. auch anschaffen...
> 
> Von diesen "normalen" Helmen mit den kümmerlichen Kinnbügeln halte ich pers. nicht soviel, sieht mir zu filigran aus.. Wenn man sich mal "richtig" mault, würde ich nicht auf son Teil vertrauen wollen.



Danke Markus für den Tip. Der Spez. macht einen wirklich guten Eindruck und für 130,- ist er auch noch nicht mal so Kostspielig. Werde ich mir mal Anschauen, merci.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (16. September 2012)

Dafür nicht...


----------



## Veloce (16. September 2012)

Alle Helme mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel sind auch wenn sie solide konstruiert sind nur ein sehr mäßiger Ersatz für einen FF .
Ich würde mich im Sturzfall nicht darauf verlassen wollen das der Kinnschutz  genau dort sitzt wo er gebraucht wird . Der springende Punkt ist einfach die deutlich schlechtere Paßform .
Mit etwas Glück findest Du den Deviant um die 100 ,-


----------



## Stumpimario (16. September 2012)

Punkt is der, ich wollte nicht unbedingt bei einigen Touren bergauf mit der Halbschale hoch fahren um dann beim Downhill den Fullface vom Rucksack los zu machen.
Fand das am Anfang einfach einen guten Kompromiss bei dem MELT.
Das die Dinger nicht so Stabil sind wie eben ein Fullface ist mir schon klar.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (18. September 2012)

Von Urge gibts 2013 nen Fullface, unter dem es sich gut atmen lassen soll. nennt sich Archi Enduro. Zum Bergauffahren trotzdem sicher nix, aber bergab sicher besser als das MET Spielzeug.


----------



## rms69 (19. September 2012)

stumpimario schrieb:


> Punkt is der, ich wollte nicht unbedingt bei einigen Touren bergauf mit der Halbschale hoch fahren um dann beim Downhill den Fullface vom Rucksack los zu machen.
> Fand das am Anfang einfach einen guten Kompromiss bei dem MELT.
> Das die Dinger nicht so Stabil sind wie eben ein Fullface ist mir schon klar.......



stimme ich voll zu 
und genau aus dem Grund habe ich mir den Casco Viper besorgt, denn biken tu ich prinzipiell immer mit Helm!


----------



## Stumpimario (19. September 2012)

rms69 schrieb:


> stimme ich voll zu
> und genau aus dem Grund habe ich mir den Casco Viper besorgt, denn biken tu ich prinzipiell immer mit Helm!



Hi, der Helm schaut ja mal auch gut aus.
Wie ist den die Passform so?! den 160,- sind ja auch gerade kein Pappenstiel für eine Halbschale mit Kinnschutz 

http://www.casco-helme.de/de/produkte.html?page=shop.browse&category_id=17


----------



## Marcus_xXx (19. September 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Von Urge gibts 2013 nen Fullface, unter dem es sich gut atmen lassen soll. nennt sich Archi Enduro. Zum Bergauffahren trotzdem sicher nix, aber bergab sicher besser als das MET Spielzeug.



Hab mal kurz gegooglet... 

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...PhZUO7zDYTXsgb7s4HIBg&ved=0CFMQ9QEwCA&dur=381


----------



## Stromberg (19. September 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Hab mal kurz gegooglet...
> 
> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...PhZUO7zDYTXsgb7s4HIBg&ved=0CFMQ9QEwCA&dur=381


Wow. Dann kann man sich ja ungefähr vorstellen, wie das mit dem MET aussieht... Ob der arme Kerl allerdings die richtige Größe gekauft hat?


----------



## Stumpimario (19. September 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Hab mal kurz gegooglet...
> 
> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...PhZUO7zDYTXsgb7s4HIBg&ved=0CFMQ9QEwCA&dur=381



Das tat auf jeden fall sehr weh


----------



## Marcus_xXx (19. September 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Wow. Dann kann man sich ja ungefähr vorstellen, wie das mit dem MET aussieht... Ob der arme Kerl allerdings die richtige Größe gekauft hat?



Ich glaub die Größe reisst da auch nichts mehr raus... ^^ Richtig evil in jedem Fall..


----------



## rms69 (19. September 2012)

stumpimario schrieb:


> Hi, der Helm schaut ja mal auch gut aus.
> Wie ist den die Passform so?! den 160,- sind ja auch gerade kein Pappenstiel für eine Halbschale mit Kinnschutz
> 
> http://www.casco-helme.de/de/produkte.html?page=shop.browse&category_id=17



ich habe hier gekauft. http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=casco+viper&_sacat=0

und der große passt mir gerde noch. hab halt viel zum schützen


----------



## Stumpimario (19. September 2012)

rms69 schrieb:


> ich habe hier gekauft. http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=casco+viper&_sacat=0
> 
> und der große passt mir gerde noch. hab halt viel zum schützen



Ich bräuchte auch den in größe L


----------



## P.Dahl (26. Juni 2013)

Moin... Gesucht und hier gelandet. Sagt mal ich überlege ob man für diese fast-Fullfacehelme auch ne neckbrace tragen müsste. So wegen hebelwirkung und so. Und man sieht ja oft tshirt-freerider mit ff-helm. Bringen die sich ohne brace in größere gefahr als mit halbschale?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G.E.Triebe (11. August 2013)

Meine Erfahrung oder besser "Erfallung" zum MET: 
Der Kinnbügel ist doch sehr stabil. Bei meinem Crash hat er mich vor Kieferbruch und eingeschlagenen Zähnen bewahrt. Meine Unterlippe hat zwar etwas gelitten, aber keine Schäden an der Hardware


----------



## daniel_Speci (28. August 2013)

Meine Erfahrung mit dem Parachute ist auch sehr gut. Fahre aber kein reines DH sondern mehr FR und Enduro. Bin schon einige male auf den Kinnschutz gelanden. Immer sehr gut geschützt. Nun ist die Schale *(nicht der Kinnbügel)* an zwei Stellen gebrochen, sieht man beim auseinander ziehen....

Wollte mir jetzt ein aktuelles Modell zulegen...leider gibt es keinen Parachute mehr :-(
Hab schon das ganze Netz abgesucht..... :-(


----------



## monkey10 (29. August 2013)

Habe den MET Parachute für technische Trails 2010 oft benutzt, sollte v.a. bei Schlüsselstellen in den Ostalpen & Gardasee vor unfreiwilligen Kontakt mit dem Fels schützen. 

Hat tadellos funktioniert, z.B. bei diesem Sturz habe ich gar nicht bemerkt, dass mich offensichtlich der Helm vor Kontakt mit dem Gesicht mit dem schottrigen Boden geschützt hat 






Beim technischen Fahren ist man aber eigentlich immer relativ langsam & kontrolliert unterwegs. Für Bikepark & Co kommt mir der Helm aber v.a. wegen fehlender Wangepolster doch etwas filigran vor. 

Belüftung & Gewicht sind beim MET Parachute sensationell, fühlt sich wie in eine Halbschale an. Also Uphill & Trailsurfen im welligen Gelände sollte angenehmer sein als mit einem richtigen Fullface.

Passform ist etwas komisch. Ich habe einen kleinen Kopf (Urge Down-o-matic in S/M). Kann man aber durch eine Ratsche am Hinterkopf anpassen.

Kinnbügel läßt sich mittels Schraube abnehmen. Jedoch ist das umständlicher & zeitaufwändiger als beim Casco Viper (Cip-System). Daher hab ich das bei Touren eigentlich nie gemacht. 

Und da ich den Kinnschutz nur mehr bei vertride-orientierten Touren an meinem technischen Limit vewenden würde, die eigentlich immer mit einem langen Uphill bzw Schiebe- und/oder Trage-Passage verbunden sind bei dem ich nicht unbedingt einen Helm brauche, kann ich dafür gleich meinen normalen Fullface verwenden.

Aber negative Erfahrungen habe ich mit dem MET Parachute eigentlich nicht gemacht. Freunde von mir sind immer noch mit dem Casco Viper unterwegs, verwenden diesen aber auch für technische Touren und nur sehr selten für Bikepark (dort auch eher gemütlich unterwegs).


----------



## marco1977 (1. September 2013)

So, kann nun auch meine Erfahrungen zum Parachute posten.
Ich fand den Helm super angenehm zum tragen.
Den Kinnbügel hatte ich nicht wirklich oft angeschraubt. Aber wenn, vermittelte er doch ein sehr sicheres Gefühl.
Bei dem Sturz dn ich jetzt hatte, hatte ich ihn nicht angeschraubt.
Bin auch zum Glück nicht auf dem Gesicht gelandet.

Zum Sturz kann ich leider nichts zu sagen, da mein Hirn ca. 5min. vorher und ca. 25min. hinterher gelöscht hat (anfangs war es sogar der ganze Tag, aber bis auf die halbe stunde kam wieder alles). Mir wurde erzählt, das ich über einen kleinen Table (ca.1,40m hoch 1,60m lang) springen wollte und dabei Kopfüber detoniert bin.

Ergebnis: 
mega Beule
schwere Gehirnerschütterung
SL-Band in der linken Hand gerissen
rechte Schulter wird noch genauer Untersucht, aber wahrscheins auch ein Band ab
Prellung rechter Rippenbogen
Bilder vom Helm:  KLICK MICH


----------



## eesti (2. September 2013)

Fürs Springen mit dieser Höhe sollte man besser einen richtigen Fullface benutzen, nicht nur wegen dem Kinnbügel sondern auch weil die besser gepolstert und stabiler sind. Ob ein FF die Gehirnerschütterung verhindert hätte kann man natürlich nicht sagen, aber vermutlich nicht so heftig wäre die gewesen.

Der MET ist meiner Meinung nach ein Cross Country Helm und nicht für Freeride.


----------



## marco1977 (2. September 2013)

eesti schrieb:


> Fürs Springen mit dieser Höhe sollte man besser einen richtigen Fullface benutzen, nicht nur wegen dem Kinnbügel sondern auch weil die besser gepolstert und stabiler sind. Ob ein FF die Gehirnerschütterung verhindert hätte kann man natürlich nicht sagen, aber vermutlich nicht so heftig wäre die gewesen.
> 
> Der MET ist meiner Meinung nach ein Cross Country Helm und nicht für Freeride.



Da geb ich Dir voll und ganz recht. Wollte damit den Helm nicht schlecht machen. Ganz im Gegenteil! Den Helm Würde ich immer wieder kaufen!!!


----------



## mr320 (1. Oktober 2016)

In der BIKE 08 / 2016 wurden ja solche Helme getestet inkl. dem Parachute. Wäre mal jemand von Euch so nett und könnte mal einen Screenshot vom Test schicken. Gerne auch per PN. Bin zwar selber Abonent ab hab die Ausgabe verschlampt.
Viele Dank im Vorraus
Gruß Marco


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Oktober 2016)

Kuck mal da:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/welchen-helm-am-touren.692700/page-2


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Oktober 2016)

Der Link verweist auf einen Ausschnitt des Test in der Freeride 02/16 und nicht zur Bike 08/16 oder hat Bike vom Ableger 1:1 kopiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

